# Knives Don't Need Reloading



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

Yes, I remember the most stupidest comment ever:

"Knives are better than guns because you don't need reloading."

Some guy (who reads a bit too many comic books and not reports that are factual - or least pretend to be...) argued that against getting a gun.

Do you guys encounter people like this or do I just have the luck?

- Evan


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I was recently read a post on a different forum. The author was a coroner and the predominant part of the post was caliber selection. However he did mention he has had a lot of customers who brought knives to gunfights.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Whenever I encounter knuckleheads like that, I ask him to explain his knife wielding techniques. How he holds a knife, what he plans for attack and defense, where he learned how to knife fight.

You can quickly tell who the posers are that way. And exposing them usually shuts them up, and makes them go away.


----------



## Blademaker (Feb 22, 2013)

I hear this bullshit quite often, especially at knife shows. 
I can usually spot the posers pretty quick.
They're the ones asking if certain *fighting* knives or tomahawks can be thrown.
I say sure.........but I'd think twice before I threw one, as you're throwing your weapon away.

As for my 2 centavos worth.........A good knife fighter won't show you a knife until _after_ he's cut you.
A lot.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

If it brings them a little joy in the thought......before they die after I've shot them. Afterall, I've got a lot of rounds before I need to reload.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Guy brought a very nice knife to a gun fight. Gun owner now has a very nice knife and a gun


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A knife can be a very effective weapon in stealth attacks but for confrontations it is less than worthless unless the wielder has a lot of training and practice. It might (not usually) be better than no weapon against another with no weapon but again you need to know how and when to use it.
On the other hand it is of little to no use against a gun - even a home-made zip gun. It holds the same stature againds a staff or bow.
It is a poor weapon even for a suicide unless you are going up against a well armed opponent - then it works very well as a means of killing one's self.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I personally believe in keeping a wide range of gadgets. Everything, I believe, has it usefulness even a sling-shot may one day be the thing a person needs. Knifes are very good to have for many many reasons, and personal defense, could possibly be one. Now, knifes are better than guns........assuming the other person has a gun, well, I can't agree with that.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I was recently read a post on a different forum. The author was a coroner and the predominant part of the post was caliber selection. However he did mention he has had a lot of customers who brought knives to gunfights.


Usually those guys go by the name loser.

-Infidel


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

A little wake up call guys. This dude brought a knife to a gunfight hopelessly outnumbered and showed us all just how dangerous a guy with a knife and a hard-on to kill you can be. These cops were very lucky one got a clean shot in.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

The Tueller or 21' rule is in effect. However what did these officers dirty was their own lackadaisical response. Notice the first officer to close distance and first to be injured is holding his weapon in a casual unprepared manner. This effected the other officers as well as they found themselves suddenly confronted with the fact that their perception of the situation did not match reality. The learning curve did take effect and the knife man goes down. The lesson is not that the knife is superior to the gun but that you may get away with not taking your opponent seriously but you are putting yourself at a serious disadvantage by doing so.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

well plus they're federalis, let's face it Mexico isn't known for its ground troops  But just the same a guy with a knife is definitely worth keeping an eye on. Getting cut is no joke. You ever seen the men who stare at goats?






He should've used the Echmeyer technique


----------



## HeIsRisen (May 5, 2013)

A threat is a threat and a knife can make it through security a little more discreetly than a firearm. I'd say there are just as many posers with a chl as there are men claiming a knife is more effective in self defense.

Either side will contextually make a point in scenarios, fact is, if you aren't proficiently carrying both, you're behind the curve.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't understand why people are so stuck on having to choose one or the other, why not just carry both?


----------



## montanero (May 23, 2013)

The video is from Nicaragua, not Mexico. I suspect mexican cops would have blown him away. Nicaraguan cops are selected and trained for community based policing. Conflict resolution is high on their priorities. Works fine for drunks and normal family beefs. Usually, the parties are talked down and nobody gets hurt.

In this case a man followed his wife to the local police station with a concealed knife. She got inside and the cops tried to talk him down. Needless to say, they screwed up. The one with the ak should have covered him and one of the other cops should have tried to talk him down, with the ak man ready to shoot at the first sign of violence. 

Result of this screw up? 1 cop dead, 1 wounded, perp wounded. I do not know of theperps sentence or whether he made up with his wife. Nic. does not have the death penalty because of mamby pamby and the notorious corruption of the courts.

Anyway, back to the 21 ft. rule: shoot or be ready to shoot or plan on being cut. or both.

Back to the main thrust of this post: a knife is a great offensive weapon in certain limited situations and generally a lousy to suicidal weapon for self defense. In the heyday of the Bowie knife it was king, because handguns were single shot and unreliable. the world changed, get a gun.

I own knives that could conceivably be used for SD, but they are small and would be concealed until the last minute. The fact that they do not run out of bullets is cute, but at 0 to 2 foot range against a motivated perp you would probably not run out of bullets anyway.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a machete and a couple knives in the truck and a gun, with you on that.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You can walk away from a guy with a knife but not so much from a guy with a gun. If the guy with a knife is given the chance he can would or kill you before you respond but if you are concerned only for your wellfare and not the guy with the knife he is down before he attacks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A knife is just like any other device. If you learn your craft you will win or at least go home with most of your own blood.

In most cases I have fund that the two guys who seemingly want to fight to the death will just yell and holler and leave without so much needed as a small bandage...


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

theprincipal said:


>


One of my favorite scenes ever. It was ad lib and it looks so good the director kept it.


----------

